# Hi Guys



## tomjarvis1 (Feb 19, 2018)

Hi Guys and thanks for adding me here , I have a Car related question and hopefully someone here may be able to help so here goes  

I am living in Spain but have a Portuguese registered car from when I previously lived there , I now have a buyer for my Car from Portugal and just wanted to know if there is anything I need to do in the way of paperwork to sell the car , I'm thinking all of the relevant docs , a receipt for the payment and maybe a copy of my passport would do the trick but you know how these things can be here ?

Thanks


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

there is also signatures needed on the transfer documents


----------

